# Subaru Impreza STI - Lime Prime'd!



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

I did this way back in April, for a friend of a friend (Friend is named Steve, and so is his friend!), but never got around to posting it!

Very quick write up on this one...

I was asked to bring a bit of life back into the paint on this stunning STI Impreza. I'd previously polished half of a door on this car as a demonstration whilst at Steve's house; the difference was incredible, so Steve asked me to do the rest of the car for him!

The paint on this one, like most Impreza's (and Evo's!) was VERY thin. Most 'normal' cars read 150-200 microns, but the average on this car was closer to 100 or less!










So, not much paint here to play with... need to tread very carefully. As for swirls...




























Pretty bad then! So, I whipped out the Rotary, Lime Prime and 3M Polishing Pad...




























Not bad for a paint cleanser huh? Only 1-2 microns removed too!

I finished up with a layer of Swissvax's Onyx...



























































































350BHP/400LBFT - he took me out in it. Wow. A proper car indeed...

Thanks for looking!

Russ.


----------



## ryanuk (Jun 22, 2007)

Stunning!!!!!


----------



## slrestoration (Nov 11, 2009)

Very nice, the onyx gives a great finish!!


----------



## Mini 360 (Jul 17, 2009)

So is that just fillers doing that or is it correcting?


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Mini 360 said:


> So is that just fillers doing that or is it correcting?


Definitely correcting - IPA revealed all on the first few panels..

It's a shame the pics are so small, they look sweet when larger


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

Lime Prime is a great little product...

Looks very nice

:thumb:


----------



## Prism Detailing (Jun 8, 2006)

Nice finish


----------



## mk2jon (Mar 10, 2009)

Nice machine,top job.


----------



## Dipesh (Oct 12, 2007)

Lovely work Russ. 

The flake in that paint is amazing! You should have captured more in the afters!!!


----------



## AlexTsinos (Oct 10, 2010)

WwwwooowwwWWW :thumb::thumb::thumb:


----------



## ajc347 (Feb 4, 2009)

Nice work mate. :thumb:

I'm not at all surprised about the paint level readings - my Mitsi was reading a tad over 100 microns in some areas when it was delivered new.


----------



## herbie147 (May 30, 2010)

Very shiney, did you wax afterwards?


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

Love lime prime too russ, got the 2 new raceglaze abrassive cleansers coming soon as well, hoping they will be as good, all be it less pleasing in the smell department:lol:


----------



## *TAY* (May 17, 2009)

Nice work Russ, good finish once again using LP :thumb:


----------



## Jon_Polish (Sep 4, 2007)

Great work, I've got a silver hawkeye with similar power, great road cars.


----------



## MikeyW (Apr 9, 2010)

Looks so glossy !

Amazing results from just Lime Prime, awesome little product.


----------



## magpieV6 (Jul 29, 2008)

great job again Russ


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

Fantastic Russ and a fantastic product.

3M yellow pad Russ? How long do you work it for?


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

Friend 

looks great though, Lime Prime is excellent for these jobs, always amazes me just how great a finish it leaves!


----------



## johnnyguitar (Mar 24, 2010)

That's very good considering LP is marketed as a paint cleanser. I had a good result from a single hit with a DA but I intend to give it a go with my new found rotary skills.


----------



## rsdan1984 (Jul 31, 2009)

wow thats amazing correction!! those reflections look amazing!


----------



## Emz_197 (Mar 28, 2007)

Great work there Russ. Nice car too!! :thumb:


----------



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

Great work Russ :thumb: Very Clean reflection !


----------



## cawsey20 (Sep 10, 2010)

Gawsjus mate,, Out of interest what pad did you use ? you stated 3m but what variant ??.. 

Plus how long did you spend on each panel / how many coat's to get that sort of correction ?


----------



## Bridges (Jul 12, 2009)

Nice job dude. Can I ask though with LP is it runny or is it thick like a polish. I have a bottle at home used once but you couldn't put a skittle sized blob on the pad, was way to runny!!

Thanks


----------



## Maxym (Apr 27, 2007)

Awesome reflections! :thumb: I think SV Onyx is a really nice wax for the money. Lovely to apply and take off, and a great wet look.


----------



## herbiedacious (Sep 27, 2010)

one big mega WOW, great work!


----------



## Kap01 (Aug 12, 2007)

Thats soooo wet its moist!! Interesting stuff that lime prime, may have to buy some. 

Great work


----------



## 4evaScooby09 (Jul 20, 2010)

Very Nice :thumb:


----------



## Tone Loc (Aug 22, 2007)

Very nice... tempted to try LP via machine on mine too


----------



## ceepee777 (Dec 30, 2009)

Given me inspiration to finally do mine!! Great work !


----------



## scooby73 (Mar 20, 2007)

Nice work on a great motor!:thumb:

I know what you mean about thin paint on Subarus!


----------



## TSL 333 (Mar 22, 2009)

nice work sir


----------



## glendog74 (Jan 11, 2009)

Good job - looks very nice indeed! :thumb:


----------



## grayfox (Apr 15, 2008)

Shame on you for leaving it so long to post such smoking pics! imo they look wicked smaller because you can 'read' them so much easier, a lot of the time I hate then people post 1600x1200 pics


----------



## CelicaTsport (Dec 20, 2009)

great car! excellent work!!


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

It's raining black Impreza's in the Midlands at the moment! I've just booked this one in again and another 'bug eye' in the same colour!

Russ.


----------



## empsburna (Apr 5, 2006)

Looking forward to the write up :thumb:


----------



## bazz (May 15, 2007)

wow what a shine fair play and it looks so wet top job on a top motor


----------



## simon burns (Nov 1, 2011)

Awesome job fella,stunning!:thumb:


----------

